# for artists: what got you drawing furry?



## ceacar99 (Jun 18, 2007)

this is something i have been thinking about a lot lately. what got you started drawing in the furry fandom? did you allways like to draw and convert so to speak? did you start drawing because of the furry fandom?

realy i started SERIOUSLY working on my drawing on furries at least(i started working on my drawing originally for computer graphics) because i kinda got sick of being a fan boy, not to mention my poor ass couldnt pay for a single commision(30-40 bucks) for a piece of work directly tailored to my tastes. when i started i kinda set out to be one of the "good artists", yknow the person that has all his work favorited and all that.... unfortunately im not there , and i currently need inspiration...

so ya, whats your story artists?


----------



## Geist (Jun 18, 2007)

Trying to find a style, I'm trying to become a better one by trying others and thus being a more rounded artist as a whole.


----------



## ceacar99 (Jun 18, 2007)

hmm.... so does that mean you spend alot of time experimenting or does that mean you spend alot of time reproducing works as artistic exersise?


----------



## Wolfblade (Jun 18, 2007)

I've been drawing since I was 3. Started by copying cartoon characters. When I started school, and they'd have an art class, I never liked how it looked when I drew people. So I put dog heads on them instead. Which, of course, didn't look right without a tail. So I just sorta always drew either cartoons or these weird dog/wolf people, sometimes other animals. Eventually found the internet and discovered this whole big thing of people who also liked weird animal-people too. 

Back then, it seemed most furries had always had the interest, and that inevitably led them to discovering the fandom. Lately, it seems more and more people find the fandom, and then "get into it." There's a lot of disappointing trends in the changing fandom, and most seem to coincide with specific factors that are different now than they were a few years ago. *shrugs*


----------



## Altera (Jun 18, 2007)

People keep offering me money to draw their characters. It lets me try to new things, work on perspective and animals I don't really care to draw.

So between my desire to try all different kinds of art and those people who keep giving me money....-shrug- I want to try new things.


----------



## Magica (Jun 18, 2007)

It's more easier for me to draw and color animals than it is to draw human or anthro related works.


----------



## ceacar99 (Jun 18, 2007)

Altera said:
			
		

> People keep offering me money to draw their characters. It lets me try to new things, work on perspective and animals I don't really care to draw.
> 
> So between my desire to try all different kinds of art and those people who keep giving me money....-shrug- I want to try new things.



are you saying that your not realy a furry? sorry if it seems like i am reading too much into what you said, its a old habbit of myne....


----------



## parrothead529 (Jun 18, 2007)

I've always drawn, and one day I stumbled across DA, and I dont even remember how, but I found Kamicheetahs page.  That was the first furry work I had ever seen and i loved it, and as I explored more I decided I wanted to try my hand at it I guess n_n


----------



## ceacar99 (Jun 18, 2007)

one thing i find interesting is that the furry fandom is unique in that most of its members ae artisticly encouraged to try to produce thier own works. i used to hang out with a bunch of hentai addicts and they just stared. furries stare, draw, sculpt, paint and do all sorts of things .

added: yknow it would also be interesting to know how many people's first furry picture that they saw was a yiff picture....


----------



## Geist (Jun 18, 2007)

ceacar99 said:
			
		

> hmm.... so does that mean you spend alot of time experimenting or does that mean you spend alot of time reproducing works as artistic exersise?


More from A then B..


----------



## Meganutter (Jun 18, 2007)

i just roled into the furryism, by a friend of mine... i thought "why the heck wont i try it" it came out better than i though so i stick with it X3


----------



## Vegex (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm  a Iconic/Surrealist/Abstract artist, I just draw anthros because......um, I something, something....


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 18, 2007)

I draw 'furries' in my animations just because it makes it more unique and attention-grabbing right off the bat.


----------



## Oni (Jun 18, 2007)

Wolfblade said:
			
		

> I never liked how it looked when I drew people. So I put dog heads on them instead.



*laughs*, Wins the quote of the day. ^.^


----------



## Starburst (Jun 18, 2007)

I drew it.  It worked.  Sometimes it wasn't appropriate.  It got me kicked out of school.

That's my furry art history.


----------



## shetira (Jun 18, 2007)

I was introduced to anthro online by my mate about two years ago... then I just sort of latched on to it and I've been drawing furry stuff ever since.


----------



## Sulacoyote (Jun 18, 2007)

I traced Tracy Butler art on Elfwood. 

:<


----------



## sgolem (Jun 18, 2007)

Don't know what really started it.  I just thought anthros were more fun to draw than humans.  Then there was this girl who went to my high school who was/still an amazing artist, and seeing her work inspired me.  I had been consistently drawing furries for about 3 years before I knew there was a fandom.


----------



## Esplender (Jun 18, 2007)

Uhhh, I flopped into Dr. Comet's oekaki board back in 2004. Everyone of different aptitudes there seemed to be having fun contributing their work, so I then used the board to test the waters of drawing anthro art. So it then went from there to where I am now.


----------



## Altera (Jun 18, 2007)

ceacar99 said:
			
		

> Altera said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can draw anthro art and keep a professional mind. So no, I'm not a furry. Not my thing. Too much fur and animal-parts, not enough people and skin


----------



## DodgeAMD (Jun 18, 2007)

Unfortunately I can;t draw to save my fur
I have to cheat by asking my friend to do artwork for me if i need it
though it gets kinda hard cause he's not INTO furries but he does do animals really well
and he's not INTO the stuff that i am *wink*
so asking for specific stuff when he doesn't have a clue what I'm on about is yet another hurdle

*sigh*

*wishes i could draw*


----------



## Rattra (Jun 18, 2007)

Hmm, well.. I wasn't always into it.. I started drawing when I was really little. I did cars, trucks, etc. Sketching ones I saw, or designing my own. I did this for ages (and still do it now, though furry art seems to distract the attention of my hand more lately XD). Through out that time I'd make bad attempts to do animals etc. Normal animals at least. I did do some furry art in regards to dragons I drew, and sometimes furry dogs.

I officially got into furry art about 1-2 years ago after seeing it online as a stand alone art forum, and was like "Wow, that is really cool.". I went about finding tut's on furry art and manga/animie to get a better technique so I could develop my skills, which of course I'm still developing.. ^.^


----------



## sgolem (Jun 18, 2007)

Altera said:
			
		

> ceacar99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Burn the witch!


----------



## nobuyuki (Jun 18, 2007)

ceacar99 said:
			
		

> this is something i have been thinking about a lot lately. what got you started drawing in the furry fandom? did you allways like to draw and convert so to speak? did you start drawing because of the furry fandom?
> 
> realy i started SERIOUSLY working on my drawing on furries at least(i started working on my drawing originally for computer graphics) because i kinda got sick of being a fan boy, not to mention my poor ass couldnt pay for a single commision(30-40 bucks) for a piece of work directly tailored to my tastes. when i started i kinda set out to be one of the "good artists", yknow the person that has all his work favorited and all that.... unfortunately im not there , and i currently need inspiration...
> 
> so ya, whats your story artists?



catgirls


----------



## themocaw (Jun 18, 2007)

Felicia from Darkstalkers.


----------



## likeshine (Jun 18, 2007)

i've been doodling animal headed people since i can remember.

then, seeing the MTV special made me realize there is a whole genre of the kind of art i enjoyed doing   however, i knew as well after seeing that special that i did not want to *be* an animal headed person, i just dig the arts.

i'm a pro artist now, so i can't rely on furry the way i used to, but it's still fun to hang at the cons and i'll never get tired of drawing critters.


----------



## Quaidis (Jun 18, 2007)

Ultimately the oldschool TMNT and Thundercats got me to draw anthropomorphs.  My Little Pony had a part in it, but the other two, especially TMNT, got me into it.  The stuff kids watch wipes off on them, you'd better believe it.


----------



## eichiro_shirauna (Jun 18, 2007)

mmm well all thepeople always draws antrho art since they are lil' kids...so all in one life we drawed a furrie (very ugly but its a draw) welll i started t the age of 6, i paused at the age of 7 after seing pokemon at the age of 10 i redrawed pokemons, after that digimon at the 15 and with that reach to "vcl" and see the bunch pof bastards who draw anthros ...so after some months i ve decided to draw some original anthros and making stuff, at the age of 18 i started to publish my artwork in DA and lately here in the bastarded perverts furry fagot community (FA )(sorry^^)
well thats my story (very confusing and i cut some parts )


----------



## Excentromatt (Jun 18, 2007)

It was a combination of rediscovering Swat Kats and the perfect timing of the release of Starfox Adventures which were two major intrests.Â Â I heard the term 'furry' endless times on the SK forums and *bam* started drawing.Â Â It was oddly addicting to draw these "animal people"XD. once I started ....yeah still doing so.


----------



## Option7 (Jun 18, 2007)

My main influence for wanting to draw furry was Adam Wan. I saw his art and thought, "I'll have a go at that." Unfortunatley my artistic limits don't really go beyond cartoons (although I can do some pretty badass ones, if I do say so myself). 

I must say this, however, being introduced into the furry art world (albeit by myself) has improved my proportioning and general understanding of how to draw the human body. Although my furry art generally fails.


----------



## MacroKaiju (Jun 19, 2007)

I started drawing furry because I was no good at anime. and it might also have been because I liked what I saw *nods* ^.=.^


----------



## sandragon (Jun 19, 2007)

The most far away i remember i started to draw was at 5 yrs old i never be a normal girl like all other whos seen me like a monster for my strange drawing ..little kitty rabbit..flower ..that always have to borring me..i have keep to have fun to draw horror style creatures or dragons i have 25 yrs and im still love drawing theres type of art :3  I was working whit traditional until my 17 yrs when i knowing a computer for the first time at a friend home i have start to work whit Paint for finish today whit Adobe Photoshop 7.0 CE . Sorry for bad english :3


----------



## Tealeon (Jun 19, 2007)

Pretty much, passion. When I'm inspired,  I just sit down, and draw as hard as I can that image in my mind, blocking everything out till it's done; which, was not good in High school :lol:


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 19, 2007)

I always was into fantasy, the genre, not some crazy recess of my mind 

I like drawing furries because they're like having another alien species to go with humanoids and stuff.


----------



## klars (Jun 21, 2007)

They were easier to draw than humans and I was in the Sonic fandom when I was little, so I ended up with sonicy-furry-ish characters that I wanted to draw all the time. It was a good transition into eventually learning to draw humans. Now it's fun to go back and try new things with anthros, but it was definitely more of a convenience at the time; I was always happy with my drawings since I couldn't tell how bad they were which kept me practising.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 21, 2007)

I've always had an interest in drawing, but I never did much with it.

Discovering the furry fandom rekindled my interest in drawing, and I draw furries because I find them easier to draw.


----------



## Nyki (Jun 22, 2007)

One day I was doing a google image search for something and somehow ended up on Goldenwolfen's site. I thought her work was astounding, and clicked on her links page and saw some other amazing anthro artists. 
At the time I didn't draw at all, but I decided that the subject matter was awesome enough for me to give it a try! 
So, I draw furry because it's all I've ever drawn, and why I started drawing in the first place  And now, two and a half years later I'm still going strong! Working at improving with every pic and hopefully one day, after years and years of hard work, I'll be up there with the admired artists of the fandom ^^


----------



## DPAK (Jun 22, 2007)

To be perfectly honest, I think Digimon played a large role in it. >.<; Sounds silly, but my first anthro characters were Digimon-human hybrids...

Sorry mine isn't deep and thought provoking...


----------



## Icarus (Jun 22, 2007)

i just wanted to draw dragons and scaled things.
Melding the two anatomies of human and scaled reptile just seems so perfect to me that's all...


----------



## Kris_Reizer (Jun 22, 2007)

lol.. my reason's rather pathetic..
This guy I loved showed me.  That's the long and short of it.
Showed me the rest of the fandom, too..


----------



## Lina Loaded (Jun 22, 2007)

I blame it on Tails and Sonic the hedgehog and the whole fandom around them. I wanted to toss my friends and I into it. Unfortunetly, I never got out. o_o


----------



## China-Kitty (Jun 22, 2007)

LONG before I know how to draw humans well I always liked to draw animals a lot. I blame it on Mickey Mouse, Bugs Bunny, and the Care Bears. Sadly, some of my classmates bashed me just because I cannot draw humans too well.

I haven't started drawing anthros until high school when I turned the Street Fighters characters into anthroized dinosaurs.


----------



## Krennar (Jun 23, 2007)

Man, that's... complicated. For me, I never even used to be able to draw a straight stick figure, so my Furry side was restricted to stories and since I had no clue there was even a Fandom, I couldn't even look at other people's art (That was a lonely time in my life). Also when I was little I thought I could run fast (yeah right) and imagined that I had Cheetah legs, and soon I imagined the rest of my body following suit, I always thought that just the regular human body was ugly (With a few exceptions of course). 

I knew I was Furry before I knew Furry existed, and in my freshman year of High School had been playing Fire Emblem 3 and fell in love with the character Katt. I started trying my hardest to draw her, failing miserably, and eventually came up with some faximily that looked a little like her. After Katt was Mirri, a character in Magic The Gathering. I copied a lot of other people's work with a light box to train my hands (yes, it was copyright infingement, not like I sold/took credit for any of it anyways!) and while I no longer do so, it helped me get better. 

After six years of practice I still think I suck and can't wait untill I've got like twenty years drawing experience. So for me I guess it really stemmed from a desire to see myself as a Furry, and drawing was the only way. Now it's a passion, and I don't see myself ever going back, to the side, off on a tangent, askew, or anything else.


----------



## kuron (Jun 23, 2007)

I grew up reading girl-y manga's with my sister, and they all had humans and humans in them.  I loved drawing, but after a while drawing people got really boring;  i always wondered why i was spending time drawing people when there's people everywhere in real-life already.

And then when pokemon came i drew a lot of that  xDD  and digimon too;  i drew a lot of anthro pokemons which i thought was strange since i never saw it anywhere else, and then i found furnation on the internet one day and discovered that there was a big group of people drawing anthros in this world   

I never liked that western cartoony-furry type art much though;  maybe it's because i grew up with mangas and anime  (my art style also suffers from that  xP  )


----------



## sgolem (Jun 23, 2007)

Krennar said:
			
		

> I knew I was Furry before I knew Furry existed, and in my freshman year of High School had been playing Fire Emblem 3 and fell in love with the character Katt. I started trying my hardest to draw her, failing miserably, and eventually came up with some faximily that looked a little like her. After Katt was Mirri, a character in Magic The Gathering. I copied a lot of other people's work with a light box to train my hands (yes, it was copyright infingement, not like I sold/took credit for any of it anyways!) and while I no longer do so, it helped me get better.


Actually... I also thought Katt was hot my Freshmen (or shortly after) year of high school, and I also had never heard of furries.  That was Breath of Fire II though, when it came out on the GBA.


----------



## ceacar99 (Jun 23, 2007)

yknow alot of people have mentioned that "i cant draw regular people too well", but i find this strange.... furries are people only with the head changed, a tail and possibly paws.... to learn to draw a furry you must be able to draw people first! personally i think a few people are fooling themselves about the whole "i cant draw regular people too well" thing...


----------



## Krennar (Jun 23, 2007)

Yes, it's true that many Furry artisits claim to not be able to draw humans very well, and that is mostly true. While I'll grant it that many furry pics fall under that "People with animal heads attached" category, even the proportioning of a body with Fur on it turns out differently. Add to that the Furries with reverse jointed legs and even Scalies, not to mention the balancing issues with having a tail, and the basics of how a charcter even stands changes. Flexibility and pose variations in the Furry fandom can be much more diverse as well due to the actual flexibility and diversity of animals.

I feel that it is also important to note the great many degrees of Furry. Some people just have ears and a tail, but remain human otherwise. Some people look exactly like the animal, but have human awareness and intelligence. I've even known a few that simply have the instincts of the animal and no physical traits. It seems the rules change with every artist and no single definition will ever be acceptable to the whole furry fandom. That's just my oppinion though.


----------



## LupercusWhitewolf (Nov 7, 2007)

I've always been facinated by wolves and animals. One year I decided to look for a realistic werewolf costume online and stumbled onto Goldenwolfen's page. That got me searching for more and I came to Zaush's page and started to draw furs. Who knew looking for a costume would have led me to this...oh well im not complaining.

The only truth we can really know is that everthing will change.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Nov 7, 2007)

Krennar said:
			
		

> Yes, it's true that many Furry artisits claim to not be able to draw humans very well, and that is mostly true.


Yeah it seems to go around quite a lot. I can't even draw anime people right. <.<

Anyway I seriously have no idea anymore why. I just did. I've been drawing since I can remember for fun since grade school and somewhere in between then and now came all of this. Its just all a big blur....what was I doing the whole time <.< I will never know anymore.


----------



## China-Kitty (Nov 7, 2007)

I got into drawing furries when I was 4 years old. I actually started copying cartoons from my fave childhood shows, but at the time I had no idea what furry or anthros were. X^)

I also draw them because (at the time) I cannot draw humans well (even though now I can.) In fact, some idiots at my former high school bugged me about it.


----------



## ZhivagoD (Nov 7, 2007)

Nothing. I've prefered drawing animals over people ever since I could remember. Just look in my box of drawings from when I was a kid! 99% animals!


----------



## CottonCandyCabannaBoy (Nov 7, 2007)

Well...when i moved from down south to where im at now i had nothing to do cept work and get ont he computer, and soon discovered furries.  Heh i guess you could say boredom was the initial cause then.  because i started drawing because i wanted to draw furries, that was about 8 months ago, i still suck but ive gotten sooo much better Hehe im happy with myself so far.


----------



## Aayatomi (Nov 7, 2007)

I used to always draw people crying and what have you. 

When I was 2 years old and getting older, I kept drawing, and I used to draw animals seeing as I didn't get a lot of people interaction. My cats were with me everyday for as long as I have been around, let me tell you what. 

I loved animals, and found that muzzles are easier to draw than human faces. Or at least until I come to the same problem with those as I do with human mouths. 

Oh well, whatever works. xD


----------



## coffinberry (Nov 7, 2007)

disney stuff when i was 4
sonic when i was 8.
then i started doing my own characters... my oldest one will be 13 in december.


----------



## LobaHuskita (Nov 7, 2007)

I liked drawing in anime style from watching SailorMoon and Final Fantasy as a kid. Then I tried drawing dolphins because I was inspired by Wyland's art. X3 I quit drawing for quite sometime until we got a husky and yep he rekindled my love for drawing animals. And then I stumbled onto some anthro art on DA and feel in love with it. ^^


----------



## Jelly (Nov 7, 2007)

I lost touch with composition and needed a hobby.


----------



## Kilehye (Nov 7, 2007)

I've always loved drawing, and I've always loved what I called "creatures" (before I knew what an anthro was called, at least).
I used to LOVE drawing dragons. Dragons, dragons, dragons. That's what I drew for years since I was a kid, though not all I drew, but surely the majority. Then I started going off a little bit, to werewolves, fox-people, and other animals that were biped and were humanish. The video games I played also influenced this, because I only liked games with the "creatures", and enjoyed doing a little fanart of them.
Then, for some reason, I got into a period where I hated Disney. Such a childish, mainstream company, I thought. However, I came to realize my hate was just a cover up to seem like I grew out of it, wasn't a child anymore, liked more mature things, etc. Even now I don't really like saying that I enjoy cartoons about animal-people, but I sure do!
Afterwards, I learned what anthros were because of Goldenwolf, my favorite artist and great inspiration to this day. Seeing her amazing art of them just leaves me breathless. I've always enjoyed drawing animals and the like, but seeing such beauty just makes me try harder and practice more and more.
However, I only learned about "furry" sometime last year. At first, I hated them, for similar reasons I hated Disney, and that I just thought it was really strange. But, of course, it grew on me and now enjoy being one (else I wouldn't be here, now would I?) because I share a common love and connection to anthropomorphic animals.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 7, 2007)

I am not part of the furdom (and if in your book that translates as "denial" so be it); I prefer subjects with a fantasy theme, whether two or four on the floor does not matter.

My drawing history consists primarily of dragons.  Somewhere in 2000, out of bitter distaste for traditional "lizardmen" I conceived and drew an anthro-dragon race myself.  The species sorta grew on me over time, I hated them at first but by I quite respect them now.

My first genuine "furry" subject matter was a giftart for another artist.


----------



## LupercusWhitewolf (Nov 7, 2007)

Kilehye said:
			
		

> I learned what anthros were because of Goldenwolf, my favorite artist and great inspiration to this day.



Glad to see im not the only one who was drawn in by Goldenwolf. She is and always will be one of my favorites too.


----------



## PyroVulpine (Nov 8, 2007)

I used to draw vehicles, a lot. Also tried doing landscapes and buildings and such, but never thought I could draw anything besides inanimate objects. Then I became completely obsessed with dragons and began drawing them. One of my pictures was an experiment at doing a "humanoid" dragon, which I thought turned out quite well. When I started getting depressed about the fact that I _wasn't_ a dragon, I somehow "killed" that side of me. I know that doesn't make much sense, but I can't think of another way to explain it. When video games and schoolwork started taking over my life, I stopped drawing. Now, since discovering the fandom, I've got a few images in my head that I really want to put to paper, but between work, computer games and forum posting, XD, I just can't find the time. (I know, excuses, excuses...)


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 8, 2007)

> yknow alot of people have mentioned that "i cant draw regular people too well", but i find this strange.... furries are people only with the head changed, a tail and possibly paws.... to learn to draw a furry you must be able to draw people first! personally i think a few people are fooling themselves about the whole "i cant draw regular people too well" thing...


*insert spiel about Uncanny Valley here*

In other words, we all *know* what a human is supposed to look like, we're more likely to notice the things that are _out of place_ because of it.  We don't identify with animals on the same level, we are not as "picky" about animal subjects, more forgiving of the same flaws committed with regards to animal subjects.

I kinda like my logic though:  I can't draw humans very well either, but I practice by drawing _non_-human subjects.


----------



## Lupinrager (Nov 8, 2007)

started drawing it when I was 11, with an infatuation with werewolves so I started drawing these cartoon ones. I guess some of my inspiration started with TV and video games. 
then I stopped for a while, starting again when I was like...13, a short while later I found out about "Furry Art" through other artists on the net. I started really getting into it, then  drew, and drew, and drew, and now here I am.


----------



## Talutie (Nov 8, 2007)

It was this book here: http://squeee.purehubris.com/awhisperofwings/index.php my sophomore year of high school.
Then a followed link to Terrie Smith's site. Then a friend (who had lent me the book) showed me her mother's anthro art which was published in one of the American Journals and Furrlough.
I had no idea what furry was really all about at that point, and by the time I figured it out, I was having too much fun drawing  Although my friend's mother did advise I stay off the internet with it, hmmm.

Also I always thought humans were a bit boring to draw. A limited selection of skin tones, and always the same basic shape. At least when drawing anthros you can draw cats or dogs or otters or taurs or weres or...

(although go figure, I mainly stick to canines...)


----------



## Esplender (Nov 8, 2007)

I can't remember, lol.


----------



## FurryFox (Nov 8, 2007)

Well, Ive been drawing since I was 5, and I would draw stick figures in a sand box throwing sand-balls at each other and stuff like that ... and since then I have gotten to more advanced drawings than stick figs ^_^ . What started me drawing furry? Well once upon a time in a galaxy FAR far away, I was browsing on Google image for fox pictures when I came across an anthro fox drawing, I liked the way it looked so I started drawing like that ^_^ THE END!


----------



## RailRide (Nov 8, 2007)

Started with television fanart...First Tom & Jerry, which resulted in utter fail...and three derivative characters with T&J fail heads and Pink Panther anatomy.

Fast forward to junior high...no, high school. Heathcliff's DIC revival plus the Catillac Cats..never drew Heathcliff himself, but I did start doing CC fanart, and was starting to get good at it when my art teacher told me I'd gain far more accolades drawing my own creations than I would drawing somebody else's. So began a group of original characters I did mostly for the novelty of having cartoon characters I could call mine (as opposed to being owned by an "entertainment" conglomerate).

Fast forward another decade, and I plug the word "anthopomorphic" (I saw it mentioned in a Gold Digger comic) into AltaVista (no Google then) on my brand spanking new Internet account. I then found there was an entire fandom devoted to appreciating fictional animal characters and I thought "Pre-made audience for my stuff". 

Then I discovered alt.fan.furry.  It all went downhill from there.

---PCJ


----------



## Zst Xkn (Dec 19, 2007)

When I was first starting out I just couldn't draw human faces. Drawing furries was easier so thats how I started.


----------



## MDTailz (Dec 19, 2007)

The first art style i found for myself that I liked were anthro characters.

One of my friends I made from a card game i play happened to be a furry. Introduced me to FA, then i was inspired to make more furry stuff.


----------



## Lancear Omari (Dec 19, 2007)

I always use to draw people. And I never drew any animals. So I started drawing animals which kinda led me to draw furry stuff.


----------



## Odjit-Sanura (Dec 19, 2007)

Its really hard to say...but then again, Ive been drawing things like unicorns and pegasi since I was old enough to hold a pencil.  I guess it started out with my love of fantasy movies back when I was a kid and it ballooned from there.  Needless to say, my friends and their ideas have certainly givin me some inspiration


----------



## InsomniacOvrLrd (Dec 19, 2007)

Bleh, i don't know.  I started seriously drawing like  5 years ago. Saw some of huskie666's work on the now extinct pureyiff.com as a 14 year old and was forever changed. She was my idol until i got sick of drawing anthros this year, and switched to the pokemon scene. Now i'm idol-less.  I've got artists i look up to who are better than me, but no true intangible artist of the internets i look up to for  guidance. I just do it myself now, and ask my audience what they think is wrong and right. :|


----------



## KristynLioness (Dec 19, 2007)

lol, easy answer. I've always drawn animals since long before I even heard of furries.


----------



## Obsydian (Dec 22, 2007)

Used to draw gryphons and other creatures, including (ugly) anime humans before furries.
...furcadia started it. *sticks out tongue*


----------



## Fen (Dec 23, 2007)

I originally started out with anime characters in the 7th grade.  After I got the hang of that, I met Caitlin (who had been drawing since the age of 3.  Best artist in the school).  She gave me some tips and inspiration to venture out into different styles.  Then another friend of mine showed me an Inuyasha video, I saw Shippo, and thought the whole beast/man idea was gold.  I drew two anthros (humanoid furries) that day, but was so unsatisfied with how they turned out that I stopped drawing them until this year.  In the time I wasn't drawing them, I was doing fanart and realism attempts which resulted in my frustration to a point where I just wanted something fun to draw, so I picked up the furry art.  Still haven't quite gotten the hang of it, but it beats realism.


----------



## Sin-Fang (Dec 23, 2007)

When I was five I was drawing furry without really knowing it. Since I liked animals better than people I drew that most of the time. I didn't learn it was called Furry till I was 13 or 14. Then I started drawing yaoi related Furries when I was 14 *blush* or at least thinking about it... So technically I always been a furry artist, i guess.


----------



## manderina (Dec 26, 2007)

I drew the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (old school!) in elementary school, and all the different mutants were fun to draw. Then in sixth grade I began to design my own animal people. We did a unit on Egypt, and my group did a project involving recreating a series of hieroglyphs we found in the encyclopedia. I was in charge of drawing all the figures, and I liked Anubis' look and story so much that I wanted to make my own jackal people, which I did. I loved drawing fuzzheads even more, and still do today. :3


----------



## Vinzin (Dec 26, 2007)

Alot of animes and video games got me into drawing for the first time. After I got passed the whole "Copying pictures" and started drawing things on my own, furries just seemed to be easier to draw for me (although I plan on revisiting on how to draw humans soon).


----------



## Horrorshow (Dec 26, 2007)

I think I really got into drawing furry after seeing lots of other artists work, with the mentality of, "Oh shit, son. This looks like fun." So after having drawn animoo and such for a short while, I used what little knowledge I had of the subject and begin trying my own stuff. Now I've been at it for abooout 3 and a half years or so.


----------



## Rooflex (Dec 26, 2007)

Boreddom and the fact i can't sleep if i have an idea in my mind and refuse to draw it.


----------



## Cyrsynik (Aug 16, 2008)

I started drawing furry about 2 weeks ago......i started because I wanted to try something new, that and its fun RPing a 70 ft dragon  lol

Plus everyone on here is aot cooler than people on other sites that I have been to

<3


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 16, 2008)

Playing shitty platformers and not-so-shitty platformers back in the 90s when, if it wasn't Mario, it usually starred anthros. Yoshi, Sonic, Crash, Spyro--all of 'em drawn. I still do the furry art bit but I'm trying to draw humans and life as well, so one day I'll know that I can draw anything. (Well, maybe not porn. Gotta look into that.)


----------



## Cyrsynik (Aug 16, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> ........, so one day I'll know that I can draw anything. (Well, maybe not porn. Gotta look into that.)



Drawing porn is easy  lol, but i can see where you're coming from......depends on what kind we are talking about because I can almost guarantee that you like a totally diff kind of pr0nz than me


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 17, 2008)

^Hahaha, fetish much? What I mean is I could do pronz, sure, just not as outrageously as some artists do. Wouldn't want to do that kind anyway.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 17, 2008)

Horrorshow said:


> I think I really got into drawing furry after seeing lots of other artists work, with the mentality of, "Oh shit, son. This looks like fun."



This. Though it never really took off and I'm still struggling with it. I feel my stuff is better than most but it's still not good enough for me  Also the prospect of making money from commissions was enticing. I'm trying to get to a level where I can do that.

And I refuse to draw pr0n, I tried it once and felt like a sellout because of all the pageviews I got for some crappy sketch.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 17, 2008)

HOKAI! My story...

Uhh.. the thing that got me into furry was the yiff, but when I found out about the rather large fanbase, i decided to start drawing.. I'm still pretty shit. xD Although I am getting better, slowly. Very slowly.. xD


----------



## PaperRabbit (Aug 17, 2008)

I wanted to try my hand at something different  . Furries seemed interesting enough <3


----------



## WilkFiadh (Aug 17, 2008)

I always drew and I was always better at drawing animals than humans, but for the longest time I just did anime and cartoony animals. I didn't start drawing anything anthro (at least not seriously) untill I ran across some anthro art by arttimo on neopets. And since I was better at animal faces than human faces I took to it like a duck to water. ^^


----------



## KristynLioness (Aug 18, 2008)

I always just liked drawing animals more than humans.  Even have some anthro drawings from when I was little, I just didn't know they were called anthros.


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Aug 18, 2008)

Magikian said:


> HOKAI! My story...
> 
> Uhh.. the thing that got me into furry was the yiff, but when I found out about the rather large fanbase, i decided to start drawing.. I'm still pretty shit. xD Although I am getting better, slowly. Very slowly.. xD



 wow same here....weird...

though I tend to draw my characters doing my real life day to day antics -.-"


----------



## Kano (Aug 18, 2008)

I got into drawing furry when I failed at drawing humans and succeeded at drawing animals. Drawing furries was just funner altogether than drawing humans ^^


----------



## Narffet (Aug 19, 2008)

Hmm.... I watched a ton of Heathcliff and Catillac Cats, Looney Toons, and various other shows as a kid (Eek! the Cat, anyone? 8D). Read a lot of Garfield too. Somewhere in the mix I guess it kind of fused into my brain?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 19, 2008)

Hmm... always have been drawing anthros.  At least, I have for the past 10 years.  Just liked to draw them.


----------



## China-Kitty (Aug 21, 2008)

I first started drawing furries LONG before I can draw humans. When I was in elementary school, I cannot draw humans (just stick people ) and sadly, my classmates bashed me for not drawing humans.

Blame my interests in animals and various furry-related cartoons.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 22, 2008)

I really haven't drawn furry yet... but I have been experimenting... Think of Art Deco, and Noir combined, and redrawn using the eye of David Firth, or Terry Gilliam. Distortion.


----------

